# Strange noise..



## Manics Girl (Aug 30, 2008)

I've noticed a strange noise Manics been making the past few days while hes sleeping (well, he's under his blankie so I don't really know if he IS sleeping..). It's not really a purr, huff, or hiss. It's not sharp, or high pitched. It sounds more like a.. groin? Like the kind someone has if they have a headache or upset stomach.. sounds like um.. "merrrrhhh". His nose doesn't look stuffy or wet and when I take him out to run around he's just as hes always been. Come to think of it, I've never heard him do it while he was awake so I think he might be snoring.. but its pretty sporadic.

Anybody have any ideas what this means, if anything?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry I've never heard my hedgehog snore before. He does hiss in his sleep sometimes. I think that if there are no other signs of illness it's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine make all kind of weird noises in their sleep and they are girls. As long as everything else is normal I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Manics Girl (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you for the replies ^_^. 

I haven't heard the noise for a while now.. maybe he noticed it was upsetting me and decided to stop, hehe. :roll:


----------

